

LinkedIn Search: A Look Beneath the Hood - bensummers
http://thenoisychannel.com/2010/01/31/linkedin-search-a-look-beneath-the-hood/

======
fizx
LinkedIn is doing some really great stuff. IMHO, they are the company who has
done the most interesting things with OSS search technology and given back to
the community.

~~~
dtunkelang
I'm obviously a big fan of LinkedIn, and I see them as a poster child for
faceted search. I hope they take the next step and do interesting things with
the skills data that is latent in their profiles. But I'm happy that they took
the bold step of putting faceted search front and center--and that they're
seeing great returns on that investment.

